# rapeseed oil and bertolli spread?



## Steff (Jan 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if either of these things are a benifit to us diabetics and does anyone use either? Just I was told olivio spread or something is simlier to this bertolli stuff.And I also heard that rapeseed oil is the safest for us as well.Anyone got any opinions ?


Cheers


----------



## Caroline (Jan 20, 2010)

We are trying to use unsaturated fat to help reduce chlesterol, but I think it is a matter of taste what you use. There are always the cautions about having too much fat of any kind.

Out of preference I use extra virgin cold pressed olive oil for cooking and Sainsburys olive spread for sandwiches. We don't use butter for sandwiches or baking as hubby has a dairy intolereance, so always use margarine/sunflower/olive spreads .


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2010)

At the minute other half uses cant belive its not butter i have been using a slim slithering of flora i am preety ditzy when it comes to spreads for bread i bread help lol


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 20, 2010)

*I Use both*

I switched to these when I was diagnosed as they have less saturated fat in them.

I use the bertolli for sandwiches ( I only butter one piece) and the rapeseed for all my cooking - even for making curry's and i have not noticed any differnce in taste to food x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2010)

I use Olive spread too. I looked at Bertolli and discovered that it was more expensive and actually had more saturated fat than the co-op Olive spread. There are spread that help lower your cholesterol (like Flora pro-active), but they are expensive and I suppose it depends on whether you need to lower your chol or not as to whether it's worth paying the extra. Sunflower spreads like Vitalite are also OK.


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> I switched to these when I was diagnosed as they have less saturated fat in them.
> 
> I use the bertolli for sandwiches ( I only butter one piece) and the rapeseed for all my cooking - even for making curry's and i have not noticed any differnce in taste to food x



Thanks Di the tip for only buttering one side is a good one cheers x


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I use Olive spread too. I looked at Bertolli and discovered that it was more expensive and actually had more saturated fat than the co-op Olive spread. There are spread that help lower your cholesterol (like Flora pro-active), but they are expensive and I suppose it depends on whether you need to lower your chol or not as to whether it's worth paying the extra. Sunflower spreads like Vitalite are also OK.



Oops i just paid ?1.55 for my large tub Northerner lol.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Oops i just paid ?1.55 for my large tub Northerner lol.



Well, it's only marginally less 'good' for you and I'm a Yorkshireman so saving money also makes me happier


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 20, 2010)

I use rapeseed or spray olive oil for cooking, and Flora Proactive Olive Oil for spreading (tbh I rarely use it at all now) - because it's the same amount of fat as their diet spread, but olive oil based.

Dont know if it's working or not, but along with the diet I've lost 12kgs last time I weighed in, probably 2 stone now - since the beginning of November.  I'm having my cholesterol tested soon (but then I've also started statins so wont know how much is down to that).


----------



## Caroline (Jan 20, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Dont know if it's working or not, but along with the diet I've lost 12kgs last time I weighed in, probably 2 stone now - since the beginning of November.  I'm having my cholesterol tested soon (but then I've also started statins so wont know how much is down to that).



Great news witht he weight loss. The weight loss and changes in diet all help.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 20, 2010)

I use Olivio for spread and olive or sunflower oil for cooking. I refuse to use rapeseed oil because I have environmental concerns, it can cause serious breathing problems in susceptible people.

Lidls do a good olive spread I'm told. I haven't tried it yet as they're not within walking distance for me and, so far, I haven't managed to solve the mystery of the bus service in this town.

Well done on the weight loss Lisa. I'm not sure how much I've lost, but at least I didn't put any back on over the Christmas period.


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2010)

Thx guys basically yesterday the lady at my course reccommended this rapeseed oil , but i use sunflower myself i aint had anything fryed for abit though.As for the spread i had it on my lunch on one slice and t seemed ok

p.s well done Lisa on the weight loss


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks - although to be fair it's a mere drop in the ocean compared to what I have to lose yet.  I'm still a size 24/26!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 20, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Thanks - although to be fair it's a mere drop in the ocean compared to what I have to lose yet.  I'm still a size 24/26!



Me too. On the plus side, I did have to buy a belt recently to keep my breeks up. I don't want to spend much on clothes till I've lost a good bit more.


----------



## RachelT (Jan 20, 2010)

I normally use Bertolli coz i like the taste (haven't eaten butter in years) and olive oil for cooking (when i do any). I'm trying the flora cholesterol stuff coz i never remember to take my Simvastatin.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2010)

RachelT said:


> I normally use Bertolli coz i like the taste (haven't eaten butter in years) and olive oil for cooking (when i do any). I'm trying the flora cholesterol stuff coz i never remember to take my Simvastatin.



If we can get glucotabs on prescription, what about flora pro-active? I know it's cheaper to buy if you don't get free prescriptions, but I do. How much is simvastatin anyway - isn't it generic now?


----------



## RachelT (Jan 20, 2010)

Tuppence Ha'pny, (well, 50p) but i'm lousey at taking my pills (mwahahaha! "Take your tablets every day...like i don't..." the true face of professionalism...hehehe). Now if i can take my meds on toast, that's another matter....


----------

